# Please help me to identify these babies



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

I posted the other day, but the pictures weren't all that great. Can anyone tell me what these "rare breed grab bag" chicks are?


----------



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

Can anyone see the pictures? No one has responded and I’m at a loss on the breeds of these chicks


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

HedwigRIP said:


> Can anyone see the pictures? No one has responded and I'm at a loss on the breeds of these chicks


I'm not the best at guess the breed, but if they are supposed to be 'rare', I would guess the barred one is a Dominique, the others I have no idea but I think you have one boy at least - fingers crossed I'm wrong


----------

